# Can connect to internet but not Xbox Live !



## Iliya DXB (Aug 8, 2008)

this is werid and frustrating, i am able to connect and see my friends online on xbox send messages and all but i cannt log into xbox live when i do test connect it all says its fine and comfirmed, but when i hit connect to xbox live and says sign in and then loading screen thing comes on xbox live dashbord but then just go backs to connect to xbox live,:4-dontkno if anyone has a solution for this i will be very thankfull.


----------

